# Music Beta Invites



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Droid Life posted today that everyone in music beta can invite 2 people to join -> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...wo-invites-you-must-choose-but-choose-wisely/

I currently don't have a music beta account but was wondering if someone could send me an invite and we can get a thread going to invite others without accounts...

UPDATE: I have 2 invites to the next two people to respond

EDIT: Once you have received an invitation please edit your post to say that you have it, and people with invites please say who you have sent them to so invites don't get wasted and we can keep this thread alive

I used my two invites on kingvaj23 and jimmydene84....enjoy guys sorry i couldn't get this to you yesterday


----------



## kingvaj23 (Jun 24, 2011)

i would love an invite!! [email protected]


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jimmydene84 (at) gmail.com


----------



## i2ayza (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 2 invites available for the next 2 posters.


----------



## jay2487 (Jun 21, 2011)

Me plz [email protected]


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

Me please awangilyas [at] gmail.


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected]

ill check it out and see what its all about


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jay or awg

Share the love when u get urs 

Jimmydene84 (at) gmail . Com

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

got a invite


----------



## Djojorahardjo (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Rahoagla (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected]

Much appreciated, and will try to keep this alive


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected]

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafb86 (Jul 2, 2011)

OP you should update asking people to please cross/delete your email when you get your invites to prevent double invites and bots.

anyways.. who wants an invite , I have one left !

_Update: Nerdlogic invited  none left sorry _


----------



## marty4short (Jun 14, 2011)

I got one thanks again


----------



## meltdown (Jul 27, 2011)

can i get one plz: meltdown03 at gmail.com


----------



## Rahoagla (Jul 25, 2011)

rafb86 said:


> OP you should update asking people to please cross/delete your email when you get your invites to prevent double invites and bots.
> 
> anyways.. who wants an invite , I have one left !
> 
> _Update: Nerdlogic invited  none left sorry _


Aww, but I was before him


----------



## mdyter (Jul 30, 2011)

mdyter at gmail dot com

please give one invite so i could give them too


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

rafb86 said:


> OP you should update asking people to please cross/delete your email when you get your invites to prevent double invites and bots.
> 
> anyways.. who wants an invite , I have one left !
> 
> _Update: Nerdlogic invited  none left sorry _


Yar, I have two invites I'd like to give out, but I am unsure of who does and doesn't have one, and hate to skip over someone asking first, for someone just coming in. I like it to be fair ya know


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I was at work last night and didn't get to send any out I don't want to waste my invites on ppl that already have then (I got 3 invites cuz I went crazy on twitter) so I will send them to the original 2 ppl that respond....after you receive your invite please edit your post saying that you have received your invite and people who are sending invites please state who you have sent them to so we can keep this alive and not waste invites


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

[email protected] please and thank you!

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## meltdown (Jul 27, 2011)

[email protected] gmail com , i will invite 2 more if someone invites me


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 2 invites.

Obviously more than 2 people want an invite, so the next 2 people to sign up for a project I've been working on will get them. Link: http://forumnotifier.wordpress.com/about/

Be sure to put Google music invite(GMAIL) or something along those lines in the Comments? box if you decide to try it out.

Edit 1 left.


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

I got 2 here, PM me your email if you want it.


----------



## KriRivas (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 3 invites remaining if anyone wants one


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Me please


----------



## jeffstoic (Aug 15, 2011)

I am looking for an invite if anyone has one
[email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## FillTheVoid (Jun 9, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

I have some invites to give out.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 1 remaining as well.

First PM gets it.

meow meow supersonic meow


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

It seems like every time I refresh the browser it adds more invites...I have 7 available now.

I will give them out in the order the PM's are received!


----------



## Lanners (Aug 27, 2011)

Please hook me up [email protected]


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

Stil have 5 left...pm with email address and I will send an invite


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll throw in my 5 also...PM for invite.


----------



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

Invite please 
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 6 also..... pm email and I'll invite


----------



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got 7. Pm me


----------



## Demizide (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 8, pm email


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 8, pm me for an invite.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

will someone send me an invite please? [email protected]


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> will someone send me an invite please? [email protected]


Invite sent, enjoy!


----------



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

have a total of 4 invites. Pm me for invites.


----------



## Th3Myth (Sep 5, 2011)

have a total of 8 invites left... PM me if you still trying to get one... 1st come... 1st serve... these things won't last... and take advantage of my link in my sig and grab 11GB of free cloud storage...


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

PM me if you need invite...have 6 left.


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 5 invites if you still need one, email me [email protected]
:tongue3:


----------

